# group rides in north phoenix



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Got my bike finally. I'd like to join a group ride this weekend. the longer the better either Sunday or Monday. 

Thanks much.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

PMBC - Phoenix Metro Bicycle Club: Home Page
There are some other groups that ride in your area as well, look at the az cycle links.


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Scott, 

Ended up doing about 60 miles on my own. Too many idiots on the road. Thanks again.


----------



## scottmilk9 (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with you, way too many idiots. My road bike got ripped off out of my garage while I was on my 95 mountain bike, so thats all i ride for now. I'll get another road bike soon though.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

This time last year there were weekend training rides for the Tour de Scottsdale. I did a few of those. Nice people, good routes, and riders of all levels. I've moved away from PHX but I'd bet that they are doing it again.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Three on Saturday's in the north:

1. BOS leaves at 6:30am (summer) from Shea and Scottsdale. Everyone welcome. Very fast. Regroups twice however.
2. Faster Performance rides at 6:30am (summer) from the shop. Everyone welcome. They have A, B and C groups.
3. Bicycle Ranch shop ride at 6:30am (summer) from the shop. Everyone welcome. A, B and C groups.

Sunday: The only group ride I do is around the mountain. Not north but, it's a hell of a day if you ride to it from the north. Pretty sure it's leaving at 6:30am (summer) from the Landis shop down on Rural. Everyone welcome. More on the advanced side of the fitness scale imo. 

Monday ?

Tuesday:

1. Swiss American does a fast circuit at 7pm year around from the shop on 43rd ave and Bell. Not a long ride but an hour of speed work is always worth it. Beer after at the shop if you're into that or just cool down in the ac and socialize for a bit to complete the night. Everyone welcome. All ability levels.
2. Underground crit has a B group at 6:30pm (year around) and the A group at 7:15pm. Deer Valley and 7th st. Again not long but it's an opportunity to get some good intensity if you're into it. Everyone welcome. All ability levels.


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi there and thanks much for the post. Very helpful. One other question, any of these rides allows TT bikes? I know the the crit at deer valley does not. At this time is the only bike i have. Probably i'll be the one in the back anyway 

thanks again.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ssphoenix said:


> Hi there and thanks much for the post. Very helpful. One other question, any of these rides allows TT bikes? I know the the crit at deer valley does not. At this time is the only bike i have. Probably i'll be the one in the back anyway
> 
> thanks again.


I've seen very good racers ride their tt bikes on the BOS, ATM, Faster and Ranch ride fwiw. The well known guys work through the lines, but the weaker guys generally stay towards the back. IIRC Faster has a tri team so they may have tt/tri group ride. 

Also, BOS leaves at 6am right now. Not too sure on the rest...


----------



## streetj (Jun 12, 2012)

*Flats*

Ridefor5 is biking from Miami, Fl to Napa, Calif. They have reach Arizona and are getting flat after flat from thorns. Is there REALLY a tube out there that is thorn resistant???


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Conti Gatorskin tire should probably be better.


----------



## streetj (Jun 12, 2012)

*Tires*

Good morning, got your suggestion and sent a text to them. I really appreciate your time. They are in Tucson and on there way to Phoenix. If they could get a sure thing, I would have one less worry.

Thank you!

Jackie


----------



## nephro (May 14, 2010)

First Wave tri group meets at 530 on Saturdays at 67th ave and Happy Valley. A and B group. Most are on TT/tri bikes. They go up to Anthem ~50 miles.

Swiss American has been meeting at Happy Valley and 23rd ave at 6 on Saturdays. Don't know if they care about TT bikes. They go to the towers.


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Joined the 7th street Crit group last Tuesday. What an eye opener. These guys are flipping fast.


----------



## taylor35 (Jun 27, 2012)

Would have hated to have riden in Phoenix yday - wind and dirt - almost looked like a fog bank. And that doesn't take into account any heat!


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

Did 50 miles last night. Started at around 8 with temperature at 108 and ended up at 101 at about 10:45.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

ssphoenix said:


> Did 50 miles last night. Started at around 8 with temperature at 108 and ended up at 101 at about 10:45.


Not the infamous Thursday nite ride, was it?


----------



## ssphoenix (Oct 20, 2011)

I am fairly new to road biking. Coming from years of mountain i figure i give the road a try so I can get my ass in the saddle more often. I usually ride on my own for now.


----------

